# Forum > Zahnmedizin: Foren nach Studienabschnitten > Zahni: Klinik / Staatsexamen (6.-10. Sem.) >  Handzahnbrste vs. Elektrisch - was bevorzugt ihr?

## jan_mediklin

Wie siehts bei euch aus in puncto Zahnbrste? Manuell oder mit der Elektrischen? Oder sowohl als auch?
Ich liebe ja meine elektrische (oral b triumph) und finde die auch besser, als schallzahnbrsten, die ich mal ausprobiert habe.

----------


## anna1708

hauptsache elektrisch. hab auch mal eine schallzahnbrste probiert, aber das empfand ich irgendwie sehr unangenehm am zahnfleisch...

----------


## McDbel

Hand! 
Besitze zwar auch eine Oral-B, aber die hat sich irgendwie nicht durchsetzen knnen bei mir. Ich mags einfach lieber mit der Hand!  :Grinnnss!:

----------

